# Testsieger: Galaxy Tab 10.1 vor dem iPad2!



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

In ihrer Dezember Ausgabe nimmt die Stiftung Warentest 14 Tablets unter die Lupe. Es wurde insgesamt sechs Mal die Note gut, sechs Mal befriedigend und zwei Mal ausreichend vergeben. Besonders gut schnitten dabei das iPad2 und die Android Tablets ab. Black Berry´s Playbook und Windows 7 Tablets weisen einige Schwachstellen auf, welche nur zu einer eingeschränkten Kaufempfehlung führen.

Ein heißes Kopf an Kopf Rennen liefern sich das Galaxy Tab 10.1 von Samsung und das iPad2 von Apple. Ergebnis ist, dass das Samsung Tablet Testsieger wurde, knapp vor dem iPad2. Besonders gut hat den Testern die hohe Qualität des Bildschirmes gefallen. Die Helligkeit ist gleichmäßiger verteilt und durch die höhere Auflösung werden Texte schärfer dargestellt.

Quelle zur News

UPDATE:
Anbei die Quelle zu den Test -/Endnoten und zu den Vergabekriterien.
Stiftung Warentest: Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Testsieger vor dem iPad 2 « Android Apps und Handys im Test


----------



## Adam West (24. November 2011)

*AW: Testsieger: Galaxy Tab 10.1 vor iPad2!*

xD jetzt wirds wieder losgehen  Danke füe die News^^


----------



## lunar19 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Testsieger: Galaxy Tab 10.1 vor iPad2!*

Uhoho...jetzt gibts bald wieder Punkte für Fanboys....

Aber interessant...


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

*AW: Testsieger: Galaxy Tab 10.1 vor iPad2!*



> Uhoho...jetzt gibts bald wieder Punkte für Fanboys....


Wenn sich die Leute nicht bremsen dann schon.  

@ TE

Die Endnoten wäre noch schön.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Testsieger: Galaxy Tab 10.1 vor iPad2!*

Gibt es die Tests auch irgendwo zu sehen? 

Wäre interessant, welche Punkte für die wichtig waren und welche nicht.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (24. November 2011)

*AW: Testsieger: Galaxy Tab 10.1 vor iPad2!*

Gefällt mir. 
aber um ehrlich zu sein kann ich mit den Teilen allen nicht viel anfangen, da kann ich auch gleichn Lappi mit mir rumschleppen


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

*AW: Testsieger: Galaxy Tab 10.1 vor iPad2!*

*@Nailgung/Painkiller*
Kriterien habe ich hinzugefügt, die Endnoten auch(siehe Update). Weitere Details kann man nur dem Test entnehmen, der jedoch kostenpflichtig ist. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2011)

Das 10.1 würde mich ja auch interessieren, aber diese Tablets sind mMn immer noch sehr teuer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

So wie es aussieht, hat das gTab wohl nur wegen dem Display gewonnen. 

Den Kommentaren in der News kann ich mich allerdings anschließen, da ich bei Stiftung Warentest eher skeptisch bin.


----------



## McClaine (24. November 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Test: Flach, stylisch und schnell | areamobile.de

Hier der Link speziell zum Galaxy Tab


----------



## Iceananas (24. November 2011)

Stiftung Warentest ist jetzt nicht gerade das Kompetenzzentrum, was Elektronikgeräte angeht 

Aber der Test geht ok, auch wenn ich den Hype um das GTab 10.1 nicht richtig verstehe. Es ist zwar leichter als alle, aber da hören die Vorteile ggü andere Androidtabs schon auf. Ich mein 16GB Speicher und nicht erweiterbar am Tablet? Mit meinem Xoom bekomm ich für weniger Geld 64GB rein, die bei so einem Multimediagerät auch mal schnell befüllt sind...


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das 10.1 würde mich ja auch interessieren, aber diese Tablets sind mMn immer noch sehr teuer.


Sehr gut lieferbar ab 470€ inkl. Versand finde ich ok. 
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Wi-Fi + 3G, 16GB, weiß (GT-P7500UWDDBT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Eine anderen Namen hätten sie auch nehmen können, dann wäre der Unterschied zum dickeren Modell größer und bei den Umblätter-Animationen sollten sie vorsichtig sein, sonst verlangt MS auch noch Kohle dafür.


----------



## Destination2202 (24. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Stiftung Warentest ist jetzt nicht gerade das Kompetenzzentrum, was Elektronikgeräte angeht


 
Jep 
Bei Waschmaschinen und Trocknern und so ists noch okay, aber alles was Handys, Blu-ray-Player, TVs, Heimkinoanlagen etc. (und eben auch Tablets) angeht vertraue ich dann doch lieber den Tests von anderen Seiten/Zeitschriften


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Ist halt auch immer die Frage, was man mit dem Tablet alles machen will. 
Soweit ich weiß, gehen manche Sachen mit Android gar nicht und manche Sachen mit iOS auch nicht.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

Destination2202 schrieb:


> Jep
> Bei Waschmaschinen und Trocknern und so ists noch okay, aber alles was Handys, Blu-ray-Player, TVs, Heimkinoanlagen etc. (und eben auch Tablets) angeht vertraue ich dann doch lieber den Tests von anderen Seiten/Zeitschriften


Das kommt halt immer auf die Kriterien an. Aber auch andere, etwas ältere Tests, siehe beispielsweise den Link von McClain, bescheinigen dem G-Tab 10.1 Bestnoten in den hardwarerelevanten Kategorieen. Lediglich die Anzahl an Tablet-Apps im Vergleich zum iPad2 wurde stets negativ attestiert, was sich aber jetzt im Laufe der Zeit, siehe dazu aktuelle App Statistik von androidlib, relativiert hat. Alles in allem halte ich den Test deshalb für durchaus praxistauglich und zutreffend.


MfG


----------



## Liza (24. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ist halt auch immer die Frage, was man mit dem Tablet alles machen will.
> Soweit ich weiß, gehen manche Sachen mit Android gar nicht und manche Sachen mit iOS auch nicht.


 
Was sollte denn nicht gehen? Vorallem Samsung knallt schon alles Menschen mögliche mit in das Gerät, da gehören native MKV, DivxHD Abspielmöglichkeiten dazu um nur mal kleine Dinge zu nennen. Hier muss man nicht erst mal noch einen extra Videoplayer installieren oder Filme umwandeln. das schon mal ein Punkt den ich an Samsung mag.

Ganz zu schweigen von der guten Haptik die einige Geräte haben.


----------



## AeroX (24. November 2011)

Sei es Samsung mal gegönnt, wo sie doch so lange warten mussten um es auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Itzel (24. November 2011)

Ich finde beide ganz schön und vorallem funktionall.
Da ich aber auf Apple stehe tendiere ich zum iPad


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Sei es Samsung mal gegönnt, wo sie doch so lange warten mussten um es auf den Markt zu bringen.


Naja. Defakto war es die ganze Zeit lieferbar und zur Zeit sogar sehr gut, siehe Geizhals. Ohne das Import und vor allem Werbeverbot hätte es sicherlich richtig gut ausgesehen.

MfG


----------



## Kubiac (24. November 2011)

War die Angst von Apple also begründet.
Jetzt wissen wir auch warum sie das Ding gerichtlich verboten haben.


----------



## d00mfreak (24. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ist halt auch immer die Frage, was man mit dem Tablet alles machen will.
> Soweit ich weiß, gehen manche Sachen mit Android gar nicht und manche Sachen mit iOS auch nicht.


 
Was soll das sein? Einzig die App-Unterstützung lässt im Vergleich zum iPad etwas zu wünschen übrig, wobei es aber die wichtigen Bereiche alle mehr als ausreichend abgedeckt sind.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

Kubiac schrieb:


> War die Angst von Apple also begründet.
> Jetzt wissen wir auch warum sie das Ding gerichtlich verboten haben.


Das ist ja nicht mal ein Geheimnis, schliesslich hat Apple ja genau das als Grund für ihre Klage vor einem australischen Gericht angegeben. 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (24. November 2011)

hat das Gerät nun nen SD Slot oder nicht? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen!?


----------



## Apfelringo (24. November 2011)

Werde trotzdem weiterhin dabei bleiben mir ein Ipad, nächsten Jahr zu kaufen.
Auch wenn ich mit meinem s2 und Android recht zufrieden bin.


----------



## Infin1ty (24. November 2011)

Und warum ? Das iPad ist ein gutes Tablet, aber ein Android Tablet kommt den Funktionen
eines Notebooks doch wesentlich näher.


----------



## Hatuja (24. November 2011)

Meiner meinung nach ist es doch mehr als schwierig, die Geräte zu vergleichen. Wie will man denn iOS, Android und Windows miteinander vergleichen? Die ziehlen jeweils auf ganz andere Benutzgergruppen ab.

Ich würde allerdins mehr zu eine Android tendieren. Ersten kann ich mir ohne großen Aufwand meine Apps selber Programmieren und einfach auf dem Gerät installieren, ohne dass mir irgendwer hineinpfuscht. Habe dahingehend mehr freiheiten.
Und zum zweiten werden findige Bastler sicherlich die möglichkeit finden, dann die ARM Version von Win8 zum laufen zu bekommen. Dan könnte man zum Surfen für unterwegs Android benutzen und wenn man mal mehr braucht, bootet man Windows. (Unter der Vorraussetzuung, dass MS das mit Win8 und ARM ordentlich hinbekommen sollte).


----------



## AeroX (24. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Naja. Defakto war es die ganze Zeit lieferbar und zur Zeit sogar sehr gut, siehe Geizhals. Ohne das Import und vor allem Werbeverbot hätte es sicherlich richtig gut ausgesehen.
> 
> MfG



Hatte doch verkaufsverbot oder nicht?


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Hatte doch verkaufsverbot oder nicht?


Nur die Samsung GmbH. Sobald man sich von einem anderen Händler beliefern ließ, konnte und kann man es verkaufen, siehe auch dazu die gute Verfügbarkeit bei Geizhals. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Liza schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte denn nicht gehen? Vorallem Samsung knallt schon alles Menschen mögliche mit in das Gerät, da gehören native MKV, DivxHD Abspielmöglichkeiten dazu um nur mal kleine Dinge zu nennen. Hier muss man nicht erst mal noch einen extra Videoplayer installieren oder Filme umwandeln. das schon mal ein Punkt den ich an Samsung mag.
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen von der guten Haptik die einige Geräte haben.


Ich glaube nicht, dass man mit Android eine Sonos Anlage steuern, oder die AirPlay Fähigkeit vom B&W Zeppelin nutzen kann. 

Wenn jetzt jemand schon MacBook und iPhone hat, kann er dann bei Android nicht iCloud nutzen, denke ich mal. 

Es hängt halt davon ab, was man damit machen will. 
Für den 08/15 User ist es egal, welches System er nutzt, zumindest relativ.


----------



## mitverachtung (24. November 2011)

Kubiac schrieb:


> War die Angst von Apple also begründet.
> Jetzt wissen wir auch warum sie das Ding gerichtlich verboten haben.



Ein etwas besseres Display ist natürlich ein Grund total die Angst zu haben... klar...



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Und warum ? Das iPad ist ein gutes Tablet, aber ein Android Tablet kommt den Funktionen
> eines Notebooks doch wesentlich näher.


 
Das GTab 10.1 und das iPad 2 sind sich so extrem ähnlich. Nem Notebook kommen beide nicht wirklich nah...


----------



## lunar19 (24. November 2011)

Er meinte nicht das Display...sondern das gesamte Gerät!


----------



## DAEF13 (24. November 2011)

Ich verstehe den Verein (Warentest) nicht...
Ich denke mal die Hardware ist die selbe wie in normalen 10.1er - und das hab ich einmal bei Telepoint ausprobiert; ruckelt mehr als das Xoom im Hochformat.
Naja anscheinend ist die höhere Auflösung ja wichtiger als eine leichte, problemfreie Bedienung

Naja soll jeder kaufen was die eigenen Ansprüche abdeckt...

@da unten:
Sind nur meine Beobachtungen - wer es lieber mag - schön.
Und bei Engadget habe ich EINEN (soviel zum Thema "immer") einzigen Beitrag geschrieben - andere User (S**nC) flamen mehr


----------



## d00mfreak (24. November 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Verein (Warentest) nicht...
> Ich denke mal die Hardware ist die selbe wie in normalen 10.1er - und das hab ich einmal bei Telepoint ausprobiert; ruckelt mehr als das Xoom im Hochformat.
> Naja anscheinend ist die höhere Auflösung ja wichtiger als eine leichte, problemfreie Bedienung
> 
> Naja soll jeder kaufen was die eigenen Ansprüche abdeckt...



Obwohl mir der Test egal ist, kann man deinen Beitrag getrost in die Ecke "Was nicht sein kann, weil es nicht sein darf" stellen. Ach ja, ich habe das iPad 2 bei Media-Markt probiert; ruckelt noch mehr als das Xoom im Hochformat. Ich hoffe, du merkst was. Auf Engadget und hier sieht man dich immer den selben Mist posten. -.-*


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

@DAEF
Vielleicht läuft es ja mit dem neuen Android besser. 

Gibts jetzt eigentlich 3 verschiedene Galaxy Tab 10.1 auf dem Markt?
Wie soll sich denn da das Christkind auskennen?


----------



## AeroX (24. November 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl mir der Test egal ist, kann man deinen Beitrag getrost in die Ecke "Was nicht sein kann, weil es nicht sein darf" stellen. Ach ja, ich habe das iPad 2 bei Media-Markt probiert; ruckelt noch mehr als das Xoom im Hochformat. Ich hoffe, du merkst was. Auf Engadget und hier sieht man dich immer den selben Mist posten. -.-*



Scheint so als hätte man verschiedene Meinungen. Muss aber dazu sagen das mein iPad 2 nicht ruckelt. 
Ich hab es jetzt seit 2 Monaten und bis jetzt hat es noch nicht geruckelt. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das es trotzdem zu Rucklern kommen kann..


----------



## Dorni (24. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man mit Android eine Sonos Anlage steuern, oder die AirPlay Fähigkeit vom B&W Zeppelin nutzen kann.



Sonos Anlagen lassen sich auch per Android steuern - Sonos: Android-Smartphone steuert Musikanlage
Und von Android gestützten System zu verlangen das sie nun auch noch Apple spezifische Eigenschaften können, wie zum Beispiel AirPlay geht ein bisschen weit. Trotzdem gibt es mittlerweile Player im Android Store die per AirPlay funktionieren. Medien drahtlos übertragen: AirPlay-Erweiterungen für Android und Windows




Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt jemand schon MacBook und iPhone hat, kann er dann bei Android nicht iCloud nutzen, denke ich mal.


Dann macht es auch wenig Sinn auf Android zu gehen, anders rum wird es solche Einschränkungen aber evtl auch geben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

@Dorni
Das war nichts gegen Android. 
Es kommt halt drauf an, ob man spezielle Wünsche hat, ansonsten sind beide Systeme vom Funktionsumfang ziemlich gleich.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Verein (Warentest) nicht...
> Ich denke mal die Hardware ist die selbe wie in normalen 10.1er - und das hab ich einmal bei Telepoint ausprobiert; ruckelt mehr als das Xoom im Hochformat.


 Kann ich nicht bestätigen, im Gegenteil. Gerade das G-Tab 10.1 ist das erste Android Tab, laut mehreren Tests, wo die Bedienoberfläche des neuen Android 3.xx erstmals flüssig läuft. Aber sicherlich ist da ein genauer Vergleich auch schwierig, da die UI von Android 3.xx wesentlich aufwändiger als die des iPad2 ist. Siehe Widgets, 3d Navigation, Multitasking etc..
Aus meiner Erfahrung läuft das Galaxy Tab 10.1 butterweich, vor allem mit dem Android 3.2


> Naja anscheinend ist die höhere Auflösung ja wichtiger als eine leichte, problemfreie Bedienung


Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (24. November 2011)

hm cool, mein post wurde schon wieder ohne Kommentar oder PN gelöscht. Die Mod Willkür kennt anscheinend keine Grenzen 

Werd mir wohl bald einen neuen Laptop kaufen, der kann leider mehr als so ein Tablet, auch wenn dieser net so handlich is. Aber das Galaxy Tab würde ich jeden Ipad vorziehen...


----------



## Iceananas (24. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man mit Android eine Sonos  Anlage steuern, oder die AirPlay Fähigkeit vom B&W Zeppelin nutzen  kann.


 
Kann man wohl, siehe oben. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt jemand schon MacBook und iPhone hat, kann er dann bei Android nicht iCloud nutzen, denke ich mal.


 
Jetzt argumentiert man schon mit geschlossene Standards? ^^ Das stimmt natürlich, aber wer ein Marken**** ist wird sich eh ein iPad/Phone kaufen  Ist aber nicht so, dass es (bessere) Alternativen gibt, sodass man gar nicht zu sowas greifen muss oder? Ich sag nur WLAN Streaming seit Windows Vista und Dropbox für die Cloud, damit arbeitet man aber auch eher ernsthaft  Übrigens ist diese B&W Teil ja sowas von nicht sein Geld Wert, außer man möchte das einfach haben, ohne Grund und mit zu viel Geld 

Ehrlich gesagt kaufe ich mir ein System und suche mir meine Peripherie danach aus und nicht andersherum, außer man hat es schon (natürlich kauf ich mir Airplaygeräte ohne vorher ein i-Gerät zu haben...)

Versuche allerdings ein Xboxcontroller an ein ipad anzuschließen und über HDMI zu zocken  oder die Bilder deiner SD-Karte aufm iPad anzugucken, ohne 30€ ausm Fenster für einen hässlichen Adapter rauszuschmeißen. Alles elementare Funktionen bei Android 



AeroX schrieb:


> Scheint so als hätte man verschiedene Meinungen. Muss aber dazu sagen das mein iPad 2 nicht ruckelt.


 
Scheint so als hätte man seine Anspielung nicht verstanden. Muss aber dazu sagen dass mein Xoom (entgegen der Meinung gewisser User) auch nicht ruckelt. Auch im Querformat  

Performanceprobleme hat übrigens kein Androidtablet ab 3.1 mehr.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Das mit Sonos wusste ich nicht, aber ich lasse mich auch eines besseren belehren. 

Mit SD Karten würde ich aber nicht argumentieren, denn die verschwinden schön langsam auch bei Android. 

Das B&W Teil würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen, aber wenn es jemand haben will, ist er auf Apple angewiesen. 
Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, dass man bei speziellen Wünschen auf irgend ein OS angewiesen ist, oder zumindest besser fährt.


----------



## Iceananas (24. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mit SD Karten würde ich aber nicht argumentieren, denn die verschwinden schön langsam auch bei Android.


 
Ein Cardreader über USB OTG funktioniert meistens auch, ist nur nicht so elegant, aber dafür unter 5€ machbar  ich will ja kein Massenspeicher sondern nur die Fotos angucken und rüberziehen.


----------



## McClaine (24. November 2011)

Aber warum verschwindet der Slot, der war mein Ultimatives Kaufargument für Android Geräte.
Ok, dann muss ich auf Platz 2 ausweichen, den P/L verhältniss


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Der verschwindet, weil ich keine SD Karten verwende. Hab ich nicht mal vor dem iPhone gemacht.


----------



## Hatuja (24. November 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Aber warum verschwindet der Slot, der war mein Ultimatives Kaufargument für Android Geräte.
> Ok, dann muss ich auf Platz 2 ausweichen, den P/L verhältniss


Warum? Ganz einfach: Um noch mehr Geld aus den Leuten zu pressen!
Man nehme das neue Galaxy Tab in Vollausstattung (3G und dem Schnickschnack), so gibt es die:
-16 GB Version für 599€.
-32 GB Version für 699€.
-64 GB Version für 799€.
Und jetzt stell dir vor, die Versionen gäbe es mit Kartenslot!
Wer würde jetzt 200€ Aufpreis für 48 GB zahlen, wenn er sich in die 16GB Version eine 64 GB Karte stecken kann. Da hat man dann für 50€ mehr eine 80 GB Version!

Bei mir wäre ein fehlender SD-Slot aber ein K.O. Kriterium. Daher hat sich das Galaxy Tab auch selbst disqualifiziert!


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. November 2011)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Warum? Ganz einfach: Um noch mehr Geld aus den Leuten zu pressen!
> Man nehme das neue Galaxy Tab in Vollausstattung (3G und dem Schnickschnack), so gibt es die:
> -16 GB Version für 599€.
> -32 GB Version für 699€.
> ...


 
Falls du ein tablet suchst, könnte ich dir dann den Archos 101 G9 vorschlagen, der hat ein microSD(HC) slot... und kostet nebenbei nur die hälfte, ohne weniger zu leisten (OMAP4 Chip, welcher einen Cortex A9 Dualcore Chip und eine PoverVR SGX 540 Grafikeinheit verbindet, Android 3.2 Honeycomb...). Hab die 8 Zoll Version (Archos 80 G9) und bin bisher vollends damit zufrieden


----------



## Rayken (25. November 2011)

Bin mal gespannt auf einen Test Asus Transformer Prime vs. Galaxy Tab 10.1 vs. Ipad2...


----------



## semimasta (25. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> ...Übrigens ist diese B&W Teil ja sowas von nicht sein Geld Wert, außer man möchte das einfach haben,
> ohne Grund und mit zu viel Geld...


Hm hast du je die Zeppelin-Dinger von B&W gehört? So wie es aussieht nicht, 
aber oberflächlich denken und antworten ist ja viel einfacher....

@topic

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das sich die Samsung Preisliste wie eine von Apple liest...
ich dachte das dolle ist ja das ich elegant meine eigenen SD-Karten reinstopfen kann und jetzt gibts das auch nicht mehr... 
na hoffentlich bleibt die USB-Schnittstelle erhalten...
Finde es schade das sich Samsung negativ von Apple beeinflußen lässt.

Ich hätte als Android User auch folgende Sorgen:
Die Balkanisierung des Android-Marktes

Cya Yakup


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2011)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Warum? Ganz einfach: Um noch mehr Geld aus den Leuten zu pressen!
> Man nehme das neue Galaxy Tab in Vollausstattung (3G und dem Schnickschnack), so gibt es die:
> -16 GB Version für 599€.
> -32 GB Version für 699€.
> -64 GB Version für 799€.



Nur mal um das hier richtig zu stellen.
Ein Galaxy Tab 10.1 3g/W-lan/16GB kostet hier in Deutschland, sehr gut lieferbar, 470€, inklusive Versand.

Die Preise der überarbeitete Variante also dem Galaxy Tab 10.1N sind UVP´s, nicht die tatsächlichen Marktpreise.
Von daher hier eine Korrektur, nach aktuellem Stand.:
-16 GB Version für 528€.
-32 GB Version für 634€.
-64 GB Version für 716€.

Tendenz sinkend. Darüber hinaus kann ich wie gesagt das original G-Tab 10.1 empfehlen, da es, bis auf den Rahmen, baugleich ist, samt Hardware und in der 16GB Variante nochmals 60€ günstiger ist. 

MFG


----------



## Iceananas (25. November 2011)

semimasta schrieb:


> Hm hast du je die Zeppelin-Dinger von B&W gehört? So wie es aussieht nicht,
> aber oberflächlich denken und antworten ist ja viel einfacher....


 
Schon mal richtige Hifi Anlagen gehört? Dagegen ist das Teil pures Spielzeug.. Hauptsache erstmal wieder persönlich werden


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2011)

Das Teil ist nur ein MP3 Player.


----------



## Dennisth (25. November 2011)

semimasta schrieb:


> Ich hätte als Android User auch folgende Sorgen:
> Die Balkanisierung des Android-Marktes


 
Ja ich hätte auch Sorgen, wenn die Grafik denn stimmen würde. Aber eine gefälschte Grafik vorbringen ist schon fein. iPhone Release 2007 und 3 Jahre später ist also die iOS 3.1.3 noch immer aktuell? Wir sind momentan auf 5.0.1 und die meisten Apps brauchen 4.2+... Aber hey copyright der Grafik ist 2011 warum ist dann nicht auch die Tabelle für 2011? 

Sorry aber Geräte ohne Vertrag bekommen schneller Updates weil da das Branding nicht angepasst werden muss. Mein 2 Jahre altes HTC HD2 mit Windows Mobile läuft jetzt mit Android 2.3.5 + Sense 3.0 und ich kann wenn ich will auf 2.3.7 hoch. Warum? Weil Android Quelloffen ist und es die Community richtet wenn der Hersteller (LG) versagt...

@Topic:
Tja mal gewinnt das iPad mal das Tab. Mal sehen was uns Android 4.0 und Windows 8 bringt. Jeder sollte sich eh das kaufen was er lieber will.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> @Topic:
> Tja mal gewinnt das iPad mal das Tab. Mal sehen was uns Android 4.0 und Windows 8 bringt. Jeder sollte sich eh das kaufen was er lieber will.


Android 4.0 wird in erster Linie ordentlich Performance aus dem Galaxy Tab 10.1 herausholen. 

MfG


----------



## Betschi (25. November 2011)

B&W Zeppelin = gute Audioqualität? Bestimmt NICHT


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (25. November 2011)

Hmm ich bräuchte mal n bischen Aufklärung bezüglich der Tablet-Apps im Android-Store. Bei Apple hab ich schonmal n bischen durch die iPad-Apps geguckt und für vieles auch schon fündig geworden. Beim Android-Store vermiss ich n bischen sowas wie "zeige nur tablet-apps". Gibt zwar jetzt seit kurzem die Rubrik "vorgestellte Tablet-Apps" aber das ist ja vermutlich auch nur n Ausschnitt.

Wenn es nämlich mittlerweile (war ja anfangs n bischen das Problem) für meine Anwendungsbereiche brauchbare Apps gibt würd ich nämlich auch mal über so n Galaxy Tab nachdenken!

Noch was! Wird es eigentlich möglich sein Windows 8 auf Android-Tablets zu installieren?


----------



## semimasta (25. November 2011)

So B&W Zeppelin schon mal gehört anyone??? Ich vergleiche es nicht mit einer HiFi Anlage...
 Also nicht pampig werden. Es ist ein IPOD DOCK falls ihr es nicht begreift und
von all denen die es gibt ist der Zeppelin 
einer der zu empfehlen wäre... Des weiteren ging es mit mit der Grafik darum
die "Baustelle" Android aufzuzeigen. 
Wie lange glaubt ihr das für Firmen die aktuellen Updates für zig Produkte anpassen werden, damit sie halbwegs 
Auf allen Geräten laufen? 

Cya Yakup


----------



## Betschi (25. November 2011)

Ja ich hab den gehört. Klingt einfach grottig. Ich sehe einfach den Sinn in so einem Gerät nicht, man kann ja auch das Handy, wenn es einen 3,5 mm Klinke hat, direkt an den Receiver hängen


----------



## Iceananas (25. November 2011)

semimasta schrieb:


> So B&W Zeppelin schon mal gehört anyone??? Ich vergleiche es nicht mit einer HiFi Anlage...
> Also nicht pampig werden. Es ist ein IPOD DOCK falls ihr es nicht begreift und
> von all denen die es gibt ist der Zeppelin
> einer der zu empfehlen wäre...


 
Das Ding spielt Musik ab, steht zu Hause rum, also vergleiche den Preis/Klang Verhaltnis. Und das ist sehr bescheiden...


----------



## fire2002de (25. November 2011)

der Test is an sich nen bissel Gurke, ein geschlossenes System wie das von Apple mit einem offen wie dem von Samsung so direkt und den Kontakt zustellen is schon nen bissel mies.

ich habe ein GT aber das lesen von zeitungen oder teisl ganze artikel ist einfach mal unschön und stört mich am meisten! werde auch mein tab wieder verkaufen das sich so die alternative zum ipad ja wohl selbst disqualifiziert hat ! das ipad is mir zu teuer, für das wo ich es gern nutzen wollen würde! wie ich aus dem thread gelesen hab das seit 3.1 auch die performance probleme behoben sind wer ich mir das noch mal ansehen an sonst heist es bye bye liebes tab! 

für mich sind beide Geräte einfach mal Produkte die ihren platz noch nicht wirklich gefunden haben, das ipad geht gute Wege aber das tab schwächelt mir zu sehr.

so ein Laptop der man umklappen kann der auch ein Touchscreen hat wäre die Lösung ^^ aber ka was die kosten ^^ 

mfg


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2011)

fire2002de schrieb:


> der Test is an sich nen bissel Gurke, ein geschlossenes System wie das von Apple mit einem offen wie dem von Samsung so direkt und den Kontakt zustellen is schon nen bissel mies.
> 
> ich habe ein GT aber das lesen von zeitungen oder teisl ganze artikel ist einfach mal unschön und stört mich am meisten! werde auch mein tab wieder verkaufen das sich so die alternative zum ipad ja wohl selbst disqualifiziert hat ! das ipad is mir zu teuer, für das wo ich es gern nutzen wollen würde! wie ich aus dem thread gelesen hab das seit 3.1 auch die performance probleme behoben sind wer ich mir das noch mal ansehen an sonst heist es bye bye liebes tab!
> 
> ...


 Inwiefern ist Zeitung und ganze Artikel lesen unschön??
Und welche Performanceprobleme? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, schliesslich ist gerade die Performance eines der Pluspunkte.

MfG


----------



## fire2002de (26. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist Zeitung und ganze Artikel lesen unschön??
> Und welche Performanceprobleme? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, schliesslich ist gerade die Performance eines der Pluspunkte.
> 
> MfG


 

lade dir mal das app von bild und lies mal die pdf also wo du dir direkt die Zeitung auf´s pad holen kannst, finde es sehr unangenehm zu lesen.

Performance wurde ja erwähnt ich solle mal updaten auf 3.1 irgend was, den so wie es jetzt ist bin ich mehr als unzufrieden.

und ja ich beende sonst alle Programme im Hintergrund und nein es ist nicht zugemüllt 

ps: der Test ist ja von Stiftung Warentest >.< alg Hinweis die Test kann man knicken die sind so auf einer schwelle mit Computerbild etc
pps: ich finde android Geräte sind ne ganz andere klasse alleine wegen ihres offenen Standard´s!


----------



## semimasta (26. November 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber Geräte ohne Vertrag bekommen schneller Updates weil da das Branding nicht angepasst werden muss. Mein 2 Jahre altes HTC HD2 mit Windows Mobile läuft jetzt mit Android 2.3.5 + Sense 3.0 und ich kann wenn ich will auf 2.3.7 hoch. Warum? Weil Android Quelloffen ist und es die Community richtet wenn der Hersteller (LG) versagt...



LOL Ich hätte keine Zeit für den ganzen Schnickschnack, möchte ja nicht nur an DER GERÄT herumkonfigurieren, sondern es benutzen... 
Weiters ist es für mich traurig das die Community es richten muss und die Firmen munter Geräte verkaufen und die Kohle dafür Kriegen...

Ich verstehe schon das es den ganzen Bastlern unheimlich taugt, jedes letzte Setting zu bestimmen und Menüs usw.  zu ändern bis es so aussieht wie sie es wollen. Oder was ganz eigenes draufzuspielen... Für mich ist das allerdings zum größten Teil Spielerei und sinnlose Zeitverschwendung.

Baba Okerl


----------



## semimasta (26. November 2011)

Betschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich hab den gehört. Klingt einfach grottig. Ich sehe einfach den Sinn in so einem Gerät nicht, man kann ja auch das Handy, wenn es einen 3,5 mm Klinke hat, direkt an den Receiver hängen



Du redest von Klangqualität und willst den Analogausgang von Apple-Geräten an einen Receiver anschließen?? Sorry das ist traurig  Dann doch lieber den Connector...


----------



## Dennisth (26. November 2011)

semimasta schrieb:


> LOL Ich hätte keine Zeit für den ganzen Schnickschnack, möchte ja nicht nur an DER GERÄT herumkonfigurieren, sondern es benutzen...
> Weiters ist es für mich traurig das die Community es richten muss und die Firmen munter Geräte verkaufen und die Kohle dafür Kriegen...



Nix für ungut aber die Firmen (HTC und Samsung) bringen sehr schnell ihre Updates raus. Leider wird dann noch Vodafone, O2 usw. deren Branding angepasst und erst dann kommt das Provider Update. Geräte ohne Providerbranding bekommen ihre Updates um einiges schneller. Zum Thema "Die Community muss es richten": Wenn du HTC nutzt, nutzt du auch deren Sense Oberfläche. Momentan ist das Sense 3.5 mit Android 2.3.5 Wenn du jetzt aber gerne eine Version ohne Sense haben willst hilft dir die Community. 



semimasta schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon das es den ganzen Bastlern unheimlich taugt, jedes letzte Setting zu bestimmen und Menüs usw.  zu ändern bis es so aussieht wie sie es wollen. Oder was ganz eigenes draufzuspielen... Für mich ist das allerdings zum größten Teil Spielerei und sinnlose Zeitverschwendung.
> Baba Okerl



Dann solltest du dir ein Samsung oder HTC Gerät kaufen. Schnelle Updates + Updates auf Android 4.0 vom Hersteller. 

@Topic:
Das "Problem" was doch fast alle Tablets haben ist die spiegelnde Oberfläche. Die alternative wären non-glare Displays aber die sehen nicht so "edel" aus. Gut glares auch nicht mehr, wenn man die einmal benutzt hat. (Glass + Finger)


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

semimasta schrieb:


> Du redest von Klangqualität und willst den Analogausgang von Apple-Geräten an einen Receiver anschließen?? Sorry das ist traurig  Dann doch lieber den Connector...


 
Wenn man die Messungen vom Hifi Forum trauen darf hat das iPhone am Audioausgang ein perfekt linearer Frequenzverlauf. Da würde nichts dagegen sprechen. Die iPod haben aber ein traditionell böser Bassabfall. Der Connector liefert meines Erachtens auch ein Analog Signal, also hat auch nicht jede Docking Station ein eigenes DAC.


Die elegante Lösung mit Airplay/DLNA für nicht Apple Clienten ist für mich aber immer noch am Besten, aber auch das beherrschen mittlerweile neue Receiver.


----------



## molar (27. November 2011)

größtes Manko für mich im Test. Das iPad 2 wurde mit iOS 4.3.5 getestet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. November 2011)

Das erklärt dann ja auch den Rückstand von 0,1 Punkten.


----------



## molar (27. November 2011)

ein Rückstand von 0,1 erklärt bei 2 in meinen Augen guten Produkten nur, das der Tester ein eigenes Punktesystem hat und somit nach eigener vorliebe auch anders ausfallen könnte.
Fakt ist, beides sind (wenn man an Tablet-PCs interessiert ist) 2 interessante Produkte.
Was nichts an der Sache ändert, das man ruhig mit iOS5 testen sollte


----------



## semimasta (27. November 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir ein Samsung oder HTC Gerät kaufen. Schnelle Updates + Updates auf Android 4.0 vom Hersteller.


 
Für mich gäbe es bei Android sowieso nur Samsung, da hast du vollkommen recht... bin schon gespannt aufs Galaxy S3 




Iceananas schrieb:


> Wenn man die Messungen vom Hifi Forum trauen darf hat das iPhone am Audioausgang ein perfekt linearer
> Frequenzverlauf. Da würde nichts dagegen sprechen. Die iPod haben aber ein traditionell böser Bassabfall. Der Connector liefert meines Erachtens auch ein Analog Signal, also hat auch nicht jede Docking Station ein eigenes DAC.
> 
> 
> Die elegante Lösung mit Airplay/DLNA für nicht Apple Clienten ist für mich aber immer noch am Besten, aber auch das beherrschen mittlerweile neue Receiver.


 
Ich fand schon das das iPhone viel neutraler und kräftiger klingt als der Nano 3G z.B.(der ist grausam anzuhören) und es freut mich das es 
anscheinend eine lineare Wiedergabe hat (Vielen Dank für die Info ). Wegen dem Connector bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es die Daten digital weitergibt, denn die
Docks müssen ja sowieso einen Verstärker haben weil die Leistung vom iPhone zu gering wäre wenn man sie analog übertragen würde, 
deswegen Class D Verstärker... 
...desweiteren wollte mir ein Hifi-Guru diesen Dock andrehen:
Parrot Zikmu by Philippe Starck Wireless Stereo Speakers - Apple Store (U.S.) -mit der Bemerkung das schon einige Kunden auf solche Systeme umgestiegen sind
wegen der digitalen Übertragung per Connector und AirPlay... (aber der Müll war mir sehr überteuert und ist aus Plastik...)

Cya Yakup


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2011)

molar schrieb:
			
		

> größtes Manko für mich im Test. Das iPad 2 wurde mit iOS 4.3.5 getestet.



Das galaxy tab wurde auch nicht mit Android 3.2 getestet. 




			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Das erklärt dann ja auch den Rückstand von 0,1 Punkten.



Bei der Bewertungmethodik ist das nicht so marginal wie du es darstellst lieber Nailgun. Aber ich denke das ist dir schon durchaus bewusst. 
Bei diversen Tests wären knapp 5 Prozent Unterschied nicht gerade wenig Differenz.


MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Testsieger: Galaxy Tab 10.1 vor iPad2!*

Stiftung Warentest... 

Jedem das seine... mir gefällt das Ipad2 besser.. (habe zwar keines, und  finde es unnötig)


----------



## molar (27. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das galaxy tab wurde auch nicht mit Android 3.2 getestet.


 
Das ist richtig, aber du willst mir doch nicht sagen das die Besserungen von A3.1 zu 3.2 ähnlich groß sind wie iOS4.3.5 zu 5
Man sollte natürlich immer die jeweils beste Version testen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. November 2011)

molar schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber du willst mir doch nicht sagen das die Besserungen von A3.1 zu 3.2 ähnlich groß sind wie iOS4.3.5 zu 5
> Man sollte natürlich immer die jeweils beste Version testen.


 Zum Glück braucht so ein Test auch überhaupt keine Vorbereitungszeit und erst Recht natürlich keine Zeit zur Durchführung!

Wenns von Apple zum Zeitpunkt des Testbeginns halt nichts neueres als 4.3.5 gab, dann ist das halt schlichtweg Apples Pech.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. November 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Zum Glück braucht so ein Test auch überhaupt keine Vorbereitungszeit und erst Recht natürlich keine Zeit zur Durchführung!
> 
> Wenns von Apple zum Zeitpunkt des Testbeginns halt nichts neueres als 4.3.5 gab, dann ist das halt schlichtweg Apples Pech.



Ja.. spielt sowieso keine Rolle.. Nur weil Stiftung Warentest ein Produkt als Testsieger bestimmt, ist das Galaxy Tab noch lange nicht besser.
Je nach dem für was man das Ding braucht, ob einem das Design gefällt.. etc. das ist für jeden Kunden anders.

Der Test ist für mich so bedeutungslos wie ein verschimmelter Apfel liegend auf einer Wiese die mit Kuhhaufen übersäht ist


----------



## fire2002de (27. November 2011)

zumal am ende eh meist das eigene Budget entscheidet, nicht jeder hat das Geld für ein ipad und greif zur bestmöglichen alternative.


Stiftung Warentest sollen aber sicherlich nicht so ernst genommen werden wie sie es gerne hätten ^^


----------



## molar (28. November 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Zum Glück braucht so ein Test auch überhaupt keine Vorbereitungszeit und erst Recht natürlich keine Zeit zur Durchführung!
> 
> Wenns von Apple zum Zeitpunkt des Testbeginns halt nichts neueres als 4.3.5 gab, dann ist das halt schlichtweg Apples Pech.


 du sagst es selbst Vorbereitungszeit. Und wenn ich weiß ich bringe ein Heft raus in dem Produkte getesten werden die bei der Veröffentlichung des Tests softwareseitig schon wieder veraltet sind, dann muss ich leider sagen Ziel verfehlt. Aber das ist ja nichts neues von Stiftung Warentest 
Und es ist klar das man nicht immer die neuste Software bei einer Zeitschrift testen kann, aber andere können es eben auch besser  und so häufig gibt es bei den Tablets auch keine kompett neuen BS Versionen
Zu mal das iOS5 im Test schon kurz erwähnt wurde *hust*


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. November 2011)

Naja das übliche Vorgehen, wenn einem das Testurteil nicht gefällt wird einfach der Test und/oder der Tester schlecht gemacht


----------



## DaStash (28. November 2011)

molar schrieb:


> du sagst es selbst Vorbereitungszeit. Und wenn ich weiß ich bringe ein Heft raus in dem Produkte getesten werden die bei der Veröffentlichung des Tests softwareseitig schon wieder veraltet sind, dann muss ich leider sagen Ziel verfehlt. Aber das ist ja nichts neues von Stiftung Warentest


 Man macht zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt einen geplanten Test, wenn sich dann während des Testes die Bedinungen ändern, da eines der Tablets ein neues Update bekommt, kann man nicht den ganzen Test wiederholen. Würde keinen Sinn machen da man a) Deadlines einhalten muss als Redaktion und b) bei 14 Tablets die Wahrscheinlickeit das man den Test mehrmals wiederholen müsste viel zu groß ist. Das kann man auch sehr gut bei den PCGH Tests sehen, wo oftmals schon wärend des Testzeitraumes neue Treiber erschienen sind und der Test mit den Vorherigen weitergeführt wurde. Wichtig ist das zu Beginn des Testes alle Geräte auf einem aktuellen Stand sind und dem ist so gewesen.


> Und es ist klar das man nicht immer die neuste Software bei einer Zeitschrift testen kann, aber andere können es eben auch besser  und so häufig gibt es bei den Tablets auch keine kompett neuen BS Versionen
> Zu mal das iOS5 im Test schon kurz erwähnt wurde *hust*


Aha andere können es besser. Dann zeig doch mal die "anderen" die so viele aktuelle Tablets miteinander vergleichen und es dabei noch besser machen. 

Des Weiteren ist eine Absagung an den Test mit deiner Begründung das OS des iPad2 sei nicht aktuell eh hinfällig, da auch bei Android nicht die aktuelle 3.2 Version verwendet wurde, welche wesentlich performanter als die alte 3.1 Version ist.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja.. spielt sowieso keine Rolle.. Nur weil Stiftung Warentest ein Produkt als Testsieger bestimmt, ist das Galaxy Tab noch lange nicht besser.
> Je nach dem für was man das Ding braucht, ob einem das Design gefällt.. etc. das ist für jeden Kunden anders.


Das würde dann wohl auf jeden Tests zutreffen.^^

MfG


----------



## Betschi (28. November 2011)

semimasta schrieb:


> Du redest von Klangqualität und willst den Analogausgang von Apple-Geräten an einen Receiver anschließen?? Sorry das ist traurig  Dann doch lieber den Connector...


 
Ja das der Analogausgang von Apple Geräten schrottig ist, weiss ich schon, meine beiden iPods können es bestätigen Und ich habe auch keine Lust auf einen Bassabfall


----------



## molar (28. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ist eine Absagung an den Test mit deiner Begründung das OS des iPad2 sei nicht aktuell eh hinfällig, da auch bei Android nicht die aktuelle 3.2 Version verwendet wurde, welche wesentlich performanter als die alte 3.1 Version ist.


 
ein hinfälliger Kommentar. Bin ich schon längst drauf eingegangen 
Und ich habe nicht gesagt das ich den Test nicht anerkenne wenn du dir mal alles hier durchlesen würdest 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Naja das übliche Vorgehen, wenn einem das Testurteil nicht gefällt wird einfach der Test und/oder der Tester schlecht gemacht


genau, deswegen gefallen mir auch die chip Tests nicht wo das iPad2 noch Testsieger ist.
Und schlecht gemacht wurde von mir nichts, wenn du dir mal den ganzen Thread anschauen würdest. War nur meine Meinung über die Testmethoden von SW
Aber war klar das sowas kommen muss.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das würde dann wohl auf jeden Tests zutreffen.^^
> 
> MfG


 
Tut es auch, sonst würde jeder das selbe tragen, den selben TV haben, dieselbe CPU etc..


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. November 2011)

molar schrieb:


> genau, deswegen gefallen mir auch die chip Tests nicht wo das iPad2 noch Testsieger ist.


Chip ist so ziemlich genauso gekauft wie fast die gesamte Palette der Autozeitschriften. ComputerBlöd auch. Usw.



molar schrieb:


> Und schlecht gemacht wurde von mir nichts, wenn du dir mal den ganzen Thread anschauen würdest. War nur meine Meinung über die Testmethoden von SW


 Welches Testmethoden sollen denn schlecht/falsch sein? Außer natürlich der verwendeten Software auf den Geräten, aber das es zwischendrin ein Softwareupdate gibt, dafür kann die Stiftung Warentest nichts.

Ich hab mir den Test mal komplett durchgelesen und kann da nichts großartig unmethodisches und/oder parteiisches drin finden. Mehr als das übliche blabla ala "Stiftung Warentest hat doch eh keine Ahnung" kam ja bisher nicht...


----------



## AeroX (28. November 2011)

Villt ist Stiftung Warentest ja auch von samsung gekauft?! 
Die werden genauso käuflich sein wie Chip und Co


----------



## thomasoeli (28. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

unabhängig von dem Ergebnis wollte ich mal meine Meinung zu dem SG Tab 10.1 abgeben. Vorweg sei gesagt, dass ich das Tab bei einem Arbeitskollegen ausgiebig testen und anschauen konnte. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt wusste ich, dass ich das Tab haben wollte. 

Gesagt, getan. Das Tab habe ich mir in erster Linie zugelegt, weil ich mir Stromkosten für den PC sparen wollte, da ich mit dem Tab eigentlich alles, bis auf ordentlich zocken, machen kann. Dafür muss dann eben der PC herhalten.  Aber was Akkuleistung, Display, Funktionen betrifft hat mich das Tab völlig überzeugt. 

Im allgemeinen stört mich an Apple-Geräten nur, dass man an iTunes gebunden ist. Ansonsten habe ich nix gegen Apple Geräte einzuwenden. Weiterhin wäre meinerseits erwähnt, dass ich es sehr mag Custom-Roms zu nutzen, was ja bereits angesprochen wurde.
Ich habe auch parallel noch ein HTC HD2 wo seit über einem Jahr Android läuft, da mir WM6.5 irgendwie zu verspielt war, obwohl ich dort auch ein Custom-Rom nutzte. Im Moment läuft auf dem HD2 Android 2.3.7 ohne Sense, da es mir auf dem HD2 ohne besser gefällt.

Und auch weil mir Android viel besser gefällt und ich es mittlerweile sehr gut kenne, habe ich mich zugunsten des Tabs entschieden.

Fairerweise wäre noch gesagt, dass ich zwar schon einmal ein iPhone in der Hand hatte, aber das war nie länger als 1 Minute. 

Zusammengefasst würde ich mich nach 3 Monaten mit dem Tab immer wieder dafür entscheiden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Villt ist Stiftung Warentest ja auch von samsung gekauft?!
> Die werden genauso käuflich sein wie Chip und Co


 Was glaubst du wohl warum es *Stiftung* Warentest heißt? Weil sie eben anders als Chip, ComputerBild & Co fremdfinanziert ist und nicht auf Werbung und ähnliche Zuwendungen von der Industrie angewiesen ist.

Labert nicht son Schmuh, nur weil euer heiliges iPad dann bei objektiver Betrachtung doch plötzlich den Kürzeren zieht


----------



## AeroX (29. November 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubst du wohl warum es Stiftung Warentest heißt? Weil sie eben anders als Chip, ComputerBild & Co fremdfinanziert ist und nicht auf Werbung und ähnliche Zuwendungen von der Industrie angewiesen ist.
> 
> Labert nicht son Schmuh, nur weil euer heiliges iPad dann bei objektiver Betrachtung doch plötzlich den Kürzeren zieht



Geht doch nicht dadrum ob das Ding jetztn kürzeren zieht oder nicht, juckt mich nicht im geringsten. Ob das ipad jetzt den Test gewinnt oder nicht ist mir eig egal, ich hab's ja schon ne Weile  

Und nur weil Chip und Co durch Werbung ihr Geld einnehmen sind sind sie mehr käuflich als Stiftung Warentest?! 
Du kannst ja deine Meinung haben, aber heutzutage, würde es mich nicht wundern wenn sie auch gekauft sind. 
Aber lassen wir das mal so stehen  

Das G-Tab hat nunmal den Test gewonnen, von mir aus mit recht und das ipad ist nur zweiter.


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2011)

molar schrieb:


> genau, deswegen gefallen mir auch die chip Tests nicht wo das iPad2 noch Testsieger ist.


Da wurde aber auch kein G-Tab 10.1 getestet, beziehungsweise als Vergleich mit in die Bestenliste aufgenommen. 


Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Tut es auch, sonst würde jeder das selbe tragen, den selben TV haben, dieselbe CPU etc..


Und das macht jetzt alle Tests hinfällig??


*@molar*
Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit deiner Aussage.:
"Und es ist klar das man nicht immer die neuste Software bei einer Zeitschrift testen kann, aber andere können es eben auch besser  und so häufig gibt es bei den Tablets auch keine kompett neuen BS Versionen. Zu mal das iOS5 im Test schon kurz erwähnt wurde *hust* "

---> Welche anderen können es denn besser und haben alle aktuellen Tablets miteinander verglichen?

MfG


----------



## dj*viper (29. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Geht doch nicht dadrum ob das Ding jetztn kürzeren zieht oder nicht, juckt mich nicht im geringsten. Ob das ipad jetzt den Test gewinnt oder nicht ist mir eig egal, ich hab's ja schon ne Weile
> 
> Und nur weil Chip und Co durch Werbung ihr Geld einnehmen sind sind sie mehr käuflich als Stiftung Warentest?!
> Du kannst ja deine Meinung haben, aber heutzutage, würde es mich nicht wundern wenn sie auch gekauft sind.
> ...


gut gesagt 
bin auch voll zufrieden mit dem ipad 2. mein bro hat einen gekauft und den nutze ich auch. läuft super, apple halt. mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Und nur weil Chip und Co durch Werbung ihr Geld einnehmen sind sind sie mehr käuflich als Stiftung Warentest?!


Natürlich? Was glaubst wohl was im Verlagshaus von Chip los ist, wenn Apple damit droht ihr Anzeigen zurück zu ziehen?

Mir fällt da nur der eine Automobiljournalist ein, der an seiner Wand immer noch den Scheck eines großen deutschen Automobilherstellers eingerahmt hat - Blanko natürlich.

Der Stiftung Warentest bestechlichkeit vorzuwerfen ist schon dermaßen lächerlich, das grenzt dann schon an kognitive Dissonanz.


----------



## AeroX (29. November 2011)

Ich werf hier gar keinem was vor 

Ich hab nur gesagt, das ich es mir vorstellen kann mehr nicht  
Also bitte..


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2011)

Jeder ist bestechlich, auch wenn er fremdfinanziert wird.


----------



## dj*viper (29. November 2011)

heutzutage wird überall geschmiert, wo es nur geht. ich will garnicht wissen wer, wie, wieviel....


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Jeder ist bestechlich, auch wenn er fremdfinanziert wird.


Davon ausgehend kann man also keinen Tests mehr trauen. Was nimmt man dann als Maßstab zum vergleichen?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2011)

Ähm, mehrere verschiedene Tests. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich behaupte ja nicht, dass dieser Test gefälscht ist, aber ich würde mich nie auf nur einen Test verlassen.


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, mehrere verschiedene Tests.
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich behaupte ja nicht, dass dieser Test gefälscht ist, aber ich würde mich nie auf nur einen Test verlassen.



Kennst du denn noch andere aktuelle Tests wo die aktuellen Tablets miteinander verglichen werden?

MFG


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2011)

Nein, aber ich hab auch nicht danach gesucht. 
Ich meinte auch nicht unbedingt Tests, bei denen alle verglichen werden, sondern auch Einzeltests. 

Dann kaufe ich sowieso nichts zum Release, sondern warte auch Usermeinungen ab. 
Wenn irgendwas nicht passt, wird ja gleich gejammert und wenn's nichts gibt, ist es meistens sehr ruhig.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. November 2011)

Was für ein Fanboywar 

Ich werfe mal was ein: 
Mit nem Tablet werdet ihr ja wohl auch Videos
gucken, also wird häufig Flash gebraucht. Kann das iPad nicht. Und so tot wie Stevie das gemacht
hat, ist es noch lange nicht. Bis das komplette Web (Videoseiten) bei HTML 5.0
angekommen ist wird noch einiges an Zeit vergehen. 

Und selbst wenn, Android wird das genau so unterstützen wie iOS es tun wird.

Was könnt ihr denn dagegen sagen ? (Nein, kommt jetzt nicht mit ich brauche kein Flash, das ist 
Müll)


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2011)

Ähm, bei ICS und WP7 gibt es zur Zeit doch auch kein Flash, oder?
Also zu 99% merke ich nicht, dass Flash fehlt, aber ich schau auch nicht viele Videos.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, mehrere verschiedene Tests.
> 
> Versteh  mich nicht falsch, ich behaupte ja nicht, dass dieser Test gefälscht  ist, aber ich würde mich nie auf nur einen Test verlassen.


 Also mehrere geschmierte Tests = Richtig?

So ein Quatsch schon wieder....



dj*viper schrieb:


> heutzutage wird überall geschmiert, wo es nur geht. ich will garnicht wissen wer, wie, wieviel....


 Hört doch auf mit so einem Bullshit. Warum wohl ist es eine Stiftung? Eben, weil sie sich eben (anders als sonstige Verlage) KEINEM Druck durch Werbung und/oder Schmiergelder unterwerfen muss.

Deswegen ja auch immer der Vorwurf, dass Stiftung Warentest keine Ahnung hätte - mit Bestechlichkeit kommt man da nicht wirklich weit.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, bei ICS und WP7 gibt es zur Zeit doch auch kein Flash, oder?


 Wo kann ich ein ICS-Tablet kaufen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2011)

Denk doch mal logisch. 
Welche Wahrscheinlichkeit ist grösser, dass ein Test geschmiert ist, oder dass zehn Tests geschmiert sind?

Nur weils ne Stiftung ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht für "Stiftungen" empfänglich sind. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich behaupte ja nicht, dass es so ist. 

Ach ja, es ist nicht meine Schuld, dass es noch kein Tablet mit ICS gibt. Ich bin ja nicht für die lahmen Updates verantwortlich.


----------



## Iceananas (29. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Also zu 99% merke ich nicht, dass Flash fehlt, aber ich schau auch nicht viele Videos.


 
Wenn man kein Flash sehen kann, dann weiß man auch nicht wann man es vermissen würde oder? ^^

Ich gehe z.B. gerne Montags auf die Sky Seite und zieh mir die Zusammenfassung von den BuLi Spielen rein die ich verpasst habe. Oder diverse Webseiten (interaktive Produktseiten z.B.) die komplett aus Flash bestehen besuche.

Bei einem großen Anbieter wie Sky kann es sogar gut sein dass es eine App gibt die einen ähnlichen Funktionsumfang hat wie die Webseite, aber dies ist bei Weitem nicht bei allen Seiten der Fall und jedes Mal wenn ich auf so eine Seite besuche bin ich froh KEIN Apple Gerät zu haben. 

Bevor jemand mit Skyfire kommt: zeig mir die Hardwarebeschleunigung für Flash und dann reden wir weiter


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. November 2011)

Hier für Leute die nichts über Stiftung Warentest wissen: Stiftung Warentest
Erst lesen dann kritisieren  oder deformieren


----------



## Pokerclock (30. November 2011)

@ Nailgun und flankendiskriminator

Eure Privatdifferenzen klärt ihr per PN, nicht im Thread > Offtopic ausgeblendet


----------

